# need help with id



## john7000 (Mar 5, 2008)

male of a pair that came with a tank i bought any info would be great the female is much darker than male she has held twice since i got her thanks


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

looks like jacobfreibergi


----------



## john7000 (Mar 5, 2008)

another site said red peacock


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

CichInTheMind said:


> looks like jacobfreibergi


I think I second that, can see the dark orange starting to come out at the anal fin and belly


----------



## john7000 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks for the quick response when will they fully colour or is that the best i can hope for there about 3.5 inches now


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Jocobfriebergi are pretty slow to colour - but if its 3.5" I'd say its likely a female or a very submissive male. My old Jake females had a little colour like that too.


----------



## john7000 (Mar 5, 2008)

the female is much darker almost a choclate brown with stripes


----------

